# Buying Steroids online



## LeedsLS8

Has anyone in UK ever used these sites, or are they just a scam. Ive been looking into it, and was told that its not illegal to import Steroids if they are for personal use. Any advice from anyone in the know, would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## marc

Ive never done it, and wouldnt it i was going to use them. I can Understand why people who though if the never had a source. Like anything there would be some good ones legit and some scammers. You would be better asking on a BB board - that would allow these quiestions


----------



## LeedsLS8

marc said:


> Ive never done it, and wouldnt it i was going to use them. I can Understand why people who though if the never had a source. Like anything there would be some good ones legit and some scammers. You would be better asking on a BB board - that would allow these quiestions


Cheers Marc. The only reason I ask is because im gonna order some of the iforce on friday, and someone I spoke to said to run a course of Clenbuterol with em for even better results.


----------



## marc

I wouldnt run clen with Dexaprine unless you want to be a shivering mess! Yes the results would be better, I have ran clen and Dexaprine, I would never run them together, both will stimulate your Central nervous system, Clen will block beta receptors more so than dexaprine will but IMHO the side effects would not be worth it. My advise would be to start with 1/2 a tablet of dexaprine, see how you find that, you can work upto a full tablet if you feel the need. If after a few weeks you are not getting the results you want or thing you can handle a stronger fat burner then introduce clen, but i would keep the dose low initially 20-40mcg max

Hope that helps


----------



## Mandirigma

Clenbuterol isnt a steroid. Its a prescription only med, so can get pharmaceutical grade as opposed to underground only.

Its good stuff though


----------



## McTernan

Don't do it. Police are all over it and it can lead to so much trouble. I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## marc

Police are all over what ? It is not illegal to buy steroids in the UK


----------



## JN9

I'd always assumed that steroids would be illegal but after a (very quick) google search it would seem that they're not. Who know? (Apart from marc obviously)...

I wouldn't touch them myself having always been told that drugs are bad but curiosity makes me want to know a little more.

Are they as bad as I've always been led to believe? Are there responsible takers out there? Do they deliver results? Any weird side effects? Is there no moral problems with taking them (especially if you are competing)?

Like I said, not for me. Just curious...


----------



## james8

Shouldn't belive everything your told bcus drugs are our friends...f**k running dexaprine and clen together! N I'd be careful with cytomel I know some one tht messed up there thyroid on that stuff.


----------



## Lorian

marc said:


> Police are all over what ? It is not illegal to buy steroids in the UK





JN9 said:


> I'd always assumed that steroids would be illegal but after a (very quick) google search it would seem that they're not.


A small clarification to add...

In the UK they are not illegal providing that what you are using is an authentic medicinal product.

The same cannot be said for underground lab/black market gear.


----------



## Lorian

Actually, having just made the above post it appears the law may be about to change...

UK To Amend Steroid Laws


----------



## JamesHideren

There are many companies providing the steroids for various uses and purposes. The online purchasing is better than other sources in the case of Steroids. We should follow some measures before purchasing these Steroids. The Steroids are not recommended unless prescribed by a doctor. Illegal steroids will stunt for growth, shrink our penis, gives us headaches, lead to bouts of anger, and can even start to kill of living tissue.


----------



## TheOni

Are you a competing mixed martial artist?...I'd hope not, cos if you are, you're on a pretty straight path to ruining your career.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Marc does some excellent Pro Hormones, give PH a go before going straight to the dark side.


----------



## Babycakes

If your gonna buy make sure you know what your doing as theres so many fakes about.


----------

